# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [kalyparker] et [TomDuBouchon] Responsables de la rubrique Business Intelligence

## Daniel Adam

La rubrique Business Intelligence connait un regain d'activit manifeste avec la nomination  sa tte du tandem kalyparker et TomDuBouchon. Flicitations et bon courage  eux.

----------

